# Fighting High WWII aviation e-zine (free)



## Arthur (Apr 20, 2008)

Issue 2 of the online e-zine Fighting High is now available for download via
Fighting High ezine

Looks great!

Art


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Great read. Thanks for posting!


----------

